# iPad charge jusqu'à 97%



## Deleted member 109128 (17 Septembre 2010)

Hello

Je recharge mon iPad lorsqu'il me reste 40% environ, en le chargeant sur le secteur le symbole de la prise apparaît alors qu'il est à 97%.

Je reboote l'iPad et là j'ai bien 100% 

La jauge serait-elle approximative ? un bug qui sera peut-être corriger dans iOS 4.2 ?

A+


----------



## MacSedik (17 Septembre 2010)

Oui j'ai ce problème aussi, je l'ai remarqué depuis quelques semaines, mais a mon avis ce n'est que software... je pense qu'on est pas les seuls non?


----------



## sanakro (17 Septembre 2010)

Salut, 

je n'ai jamais constaté ça sur le miens, mais après tout, je ne passe pas mon temps à regarder la jauge ^^

1ère question : est ce que le délai pour passer de 95 à 96% est le même que de 96 à 97% ?

2ème question : avez vous installé l'application System qui permet, entre autres, de connaître des infos sur la batterie ?


----------



## arbaot (17 Septembre 2010)

faite vous ponctullement ceci 

La page du support Apple: http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipad.html



> Utilisez régulièrement votre iPad.
> Pour obtenir un compte-rendu exact de l'état de charge de la batterie, veillez à effectuer au moins un cycle de charge complet par mois (en chargeant la batterie à 100 %, puis en la laissant se vider intégralement).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

Je vais essayer ce que vous conseillez, merci pour vos réponses 

Cdlt,


----------



## DuckMac (19 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Ce n'est pas un problème spécifique à l'iPad puisque j'ai eu la même chose sur mon iPhone 4 (chargé à 97%, pendant une demi-heure ). Mais après l'avoir rebooté la batterie était à 100%. Je pense donc que c'est juste un mauvais affichage du niveau de batterie.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Septembre 2010)

DuckMac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ce n'est pas un problème spécifique à l'iPad puisque j'ai eu la même chose sur mon iPhone 4 (chargé à 97%, pendant une demi-heure ). Mais après l'avoir rebooté la batterie était à 100%. Je pense donc que c'est juste un mauvais affichage du niveau de batterie.



Merci pour l'info 

J'ai un iPhone 4 également, faudra que je regarde la prochaine fois...


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2010)

Jamais rencontré, je vide quasi systématiquement la batterie avant de la recharger (environ tous les 2 ou 3 jours), hier j'ai mis à charger alors qu'il me restait 52 %, ce matin elle est à 100 % (chargée avec le chargeur et pas mon iMac).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (20 Septembre 2010)

momo-fr a dit:


> Jamais rencontré, je vide quasi systématiquement la batterie avant de la recharger (environ tous les 2 ou 3 jours), hier j'ai mis à charger alors qu'il me restait 52 %, ce matin elle est à 100 % (chargée avec le chargeur et pas mon iMac).



Hello,

Faut que je décharge entièrement la batterie, chose que je fait quasi jamais, cela va peut-être re-calibrer la batterie...

A partir de quel % l'iPad s'éteint de lui-même ? 10% ?

Thanks,


----------



## MacJim (20 Septembre 2010)

L'iPad prévient des paliers 20 et 10'% puis s'éteint une fois arrivé à 0 (ca m'est arrivé hier). Je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait s'arrêter alors qu'il lui reste de la batterie . 
L'iPhone s'arrête a 4% en cas d'appel d'urgence je pense.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (20 Septembre 2010)

MacJim a dit:


> L'iPad prévient des paliers 20 et 10'% puis s'éteint une fois arrivé à 0 (ca m'est arrivé hier). Je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait s'arrêter alors qu'il lui reste de la batterie .
> L'iPhone s'arrête a 4% en cas d'appel d'urgence je pense.



Merci pour ces infos !! Il coupe brutalement ou il se ferme comme si tu l'éteignais ?


----------



## MacJim (20 Septembre 2010)

Il ferme l'application puis s'éteint normalement.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (20 Septembre 2010)

MacJim a dit:


> Il ferme l'application puis s'éteint normalement.



Ok merci


----------

